
No week since 2013 without a mass shooting - anacleto
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-fix/wp/2015/10/01/theres-been-no-calendar-week-without-a-mass-shooting-during-president-obamas-second-term/?postshare=8451449091941819
======
Lordarminius
America is broken on so many levels. The slaughter phenomenon probably
reflects citizen frustrations as much as it does cynical corporate
exploitation of the masses for power and profit. It does not pay to look away.
This problem is urgent and real.

